# Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?



## Urmeli (27. April 2006)

Hallo,|wavey: 

In knapp einer Woche geht's nach Langeland, und wir sind sicher nicht einzigen Boardies die dort unterwegs sein werden.  
Wie sehen die aktuellen Fänge von Dorsch im Langelandbelt (Spodsbjerg) aus.#c  In welcher Wassertiefe wird gefangen? Stehen die Dorsche noch im tieferen Wasser oder ziehen sie langsam Richtung flacheres Wasser? Welche Pilkerfarben und Beifänger (Art und Farbe) sind momentan der Renner. Kann jemand  Angaben zu interessanten Fangstellen machen.

Wäre interessant einige Details zur aktuellen Situation zu bekommen.

Danke im Voraus und ...bis der Tage #h 

Urmeli


----------



## murgtäler (27. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo Urmeli,
 wir fahren in einem Monat nach Langeland die Info die ich habe es wir Dorsch
 gefangen, aber alle beim schleppen mit Gufi oder Wobler. Ich hoffe du 
 bekommst noch Antwort von Kollegen die über Ostern auf LL waren.
 Mfg. Murgtäler


----------



## seaman (27. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Salut
wir fahren am 3 Juni nach Spodsbjerg
Ich hoffe das der Luxemburger dem Luxemburger nach her gute tipps gibt
Viel Glueck und petri heil
Seaman


----------



## Heiko112 (27. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Moin

Wir waren nach Ostern die Woche auf Langeland. Zwar nicht in Spodsbjerg, aber in Bukkemose. Ist etwas südlicher. 

Ein Bericht dazu mit einigen Infos findet ihr auf meiner Hp.

http://www.borost.de/include.php?path=content/articles.php&contentid=55&PHPKITSID=a38992ea612eca489a9deee7c5dccdfa


----------



## bacalo (27. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*



			
				Heiko112 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> Wir waren nach Ostern die Woche auf Langeland. Zwar nicht in Spodsbjerg, aber in Bukkemose. Ist etwas südlicher.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Heiko,

hat Spaß gemacht, diesen klasse Bildbericht zu lesen/sehen #6 .

Ist was einzigartiges, als Binnenangler auf der (Ost)See zu fischen.

Irgendwie  uferlose #6 Freude  .

Allzeit Petri 

bacalo


----------



## Heiko112 (27. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Freut mich.


Morgen sind dann auch noch videos mit drin.

Hab ein paar schöne drills drauf.


----------



## micki (28. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo, #h
schöne Dorsche, aber worauf (Farbe) und in welcher Tiefe hat Ihr die den gefangen? 
Wir sind jetzt im Mai für 1 Woche auf Langeland, allerding im Norden. Haben aber erst hinterher erfahren, das es dort nicht so prall sein soll. 

Gruss


----------



## Urmeli (28. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo,

Danke Heiko für deinen tollen Bericht und Glückwunsch für die schönen Dorsche, die ihr erbeutet habt. 
Allerdings würde mich, genauso wie micki , interessieren auf was ihr die Jungs gefangen habt, Beifänger oder Pilker, welche Farben?

Lasst euch ein paar "Erkenntnisse" entlocken.

Urmeli


----------



## Heiko112 (28. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Moin

Alle Dorsche wurden auf Gummifisch gefangen. Rot war wie immer Top.#6

Allerdings ging diesmal viel auf Twister als Beifänger. Aber auch hier war Rot der Renner.


----------



## murgtäler (28. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo Heiko,
 danke für deinen super Bericht von LL bin gespannt auf das Video.
 noch 29 Tage bis Langeland habe mir heute noch ein paar 50g & 90g
 jik Bleiköpfe besorgt.Frage ziehen die Dorsche vom flachen schon ins
 tiefe Wasser?
 Mfg murgtäler


----------



## Heiko112 (28. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Wir mussten jeden Tag die Fische suchen. DIe Drift und der Wind änderte sich fast immer über nacht. Gefangen haben wir von 15 bis 35 Meter. Es hielf wirklich nur suchen. Hatten auch mal schöne heringsschwärme aufem Echolot, und jedesmal kamen schöne Dorsche nach oben.

Hab da mal nen Bild von gemacht, jedesmal wenn das Echolot so aussah gab es ordentlich Dorsch.


----------



## murgtäler (29. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo Heiko112,
 frage wie,wo kann man das Video von Dir anschauen.
 Mfg murgtäler


----------



## Heiko112 (29. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Moin in den Berichten sind die Videos eingefügt 
da

steht dann zb   Hier ein dorsch im Drill <<<---- Video. Einfach draufklicken und wenn du den quick time player hast öffnet er das. Den Quick time player findest du auf meiner hp unter "Links" und unter Videos sind dann auch noch ca 10 videos.

mfg
Heiko


----------



## murgtäler (29. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo Heiko112,
 mit den Video hat alles geklappt echt super.
 Hätte an dich noch eine Frage konnte man auf dem Video nicht richtig
 erkennen. Hattest Du geflochtene schnur auf der Rolle, wenn Ja machst du
 dann, zwischen dem Gufi und der Geflochtenen noch Monofile Schnur oder
 durch gehend?
 Mfg murgtäler


----------



## Heiko112 (29. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Ich hatte nur 12er geflochtene bis zum Wirbel. Die anderen hatten noch ein ca 1,5 Meter langes 35 mm Monofiles Vorfach mit nen knotenlosverbinder vorgeschaltet. In die Monofile einfach unten wo der Jigkopf dran kommt ne ordentliche Schlaufe knoten. Dann die Schlaufe durch die Öse vom Jigkopf und dann einmal komplett um den Jigkopf mit Haken schlaufen. So muss man den nicht anknoten und  man kann schneller wechseln. Hatte aber nicht mehr aussteiger wie die anderen. Bin nicht so der Freund von Monofiler schnur. Und da ich eh ohne Beifänger angelte brauchte ich die auch nicht.

mfg
Heiko


----------



## murgtäler (29. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo Heiko112,
 danke für deine flotte Antwort.
 noch 27 Tage bis LL
 Mfg murgtäler


----------



## worker_one (29. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Bin gerade wieder zurück. 1 Woche Spodsberg liegen hinter uns und wir haben gut gefangen.

Ergebniss nach einer Woche mit 4 Mann:

132 Dorsche für die Kiste, größter 94cm, 16Pfd.
118 Platte, alle mind. Pfannengröße

Dorsch ging, wie Heiko schon sagt, ab 15m Wassertiefe. Aber teilweise die totale Monsterdriftstärke.|uhoh:
Heringsschwärme waren da (allerdings keine Fänge), teilweise denn auch Dorsch.
Ansonsten einfach mal an der Kante zur Fahrrinne entlang treiben lassen, zwischen 15 u. 18 Meter. Da geht eigentlicher immer was.
Was Farben und so an geht, einfach ausprobieren. Da ist selbst von Stunde zu Stunde unterschiedliche. Mal beissen se auf Heringspilker, kurz danach nur noch auf Beifänger....
Auf Gummifisch ging bei mir nicht fiel. Mehr auf den Beifänger drüber.
Pilker lief aber eindeutig besser.
Zum Ende der Woche wurden die Fänge aber allgemein weniger.

War ne geile Woche nur leider viel zu kurz.


----------



## murgtäler (29. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo Worker one,
 danke für deinen super Bericht da habt ihr ja eine super Woche gehabt.
 Bin richtig neidisch:m noch 27 Tage bis LL Folter, kann nicht schlimmer
 sein #q  hast du auch ein paar Bilder?  

 Mfg murgtäler


----------



## Die Gummitanke (29. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Noch größere Folter: 50 Tage bis Langeland.

Habe heute mal mit Stefan auf LL telefoniert, die Fänge sind zur Zeit sehr gut,
Tiefe: 18 bis 25 m, Pilk und Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch.

Franky vonner Tanke


----------



## worker_one (30. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*



			
				murgtäler schrieb:
			
		

> hast du auch ein paar Bilder?



Kommt noch, kommt noch! :m

Wie gesagt ich war gestern gerade erst ne halbe Stunde in der Tür...|supergri


----------



## murgtäler (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo alle Zusammen,
 war noch jemand auf Langeland und kann berichten|krach: 
 noch 25 Tage bis LL
 Mfg murgtäler


----------



## murgtäler (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo Rumpelrudi,
 du bist doch bestimmt schon ein Einwohner von Langeland??|kopfkrat 
 addy 123 hat mir berichtet, du wärst auch Ende Mai auf Langeland!!!
 es grüßt dich aus dem Schwarzwald#h 
 Mfg murgtäler


----------



## micki (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Kleine Frage einmal,
wer ist eigenlich alles in der KW 21 auf der Insel? 
Von Rumpelrudi weiß ich es ja schon, aber es scheinen ja noch eine Menge mehr Leute auf der Insel zu sein (und vor allem wo)?
Gruß|wavey:


----------



## Urmeli (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo, 

Hab mir gerade den wetterbericht für meinen Langelandstart angekuckt. 6, 7 und 8 mai ist (soll) das wetter sonnig mit max 10% Niederschlagrisiko. Ist doch schon mal was.
Allerdings ist der Wind nicht ohne am samstag noch 5 beaufort um die 30km/h. Am Sonntag 4-5 beaufort am montag um die 25 km/h (4 beaufort) alles aus  Ost-richtung. Böen möglich zwischen 45 bis 60km/h.
Was sagen die Spezialisten über eine solche Wetterprognose. Hat es Einfluss auf den Fisch?

Bis der tage 

Urmeli


----------



## Zanderverhafter (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Moin Moin,
da ich selber seit 17 Jahren regelmäßig in Langeland Urlaub mache (vor allem Zwecks Angeln  ) Kann ich dir ausser Dorsch im moment nur empfehlen die Watthose einzupacken und auch ein wenig auf MeFo zu gehen, da die im moment wie verrückt beißen. Dieses Jahr bin ich leider nicht da :-( liegt Arbeitstechnisch leider nicht drin :-( aber im letzten Jahr wars klasse, sowie die Jahre davor, die zwei Wochen die jetzt kommen sind ideal für die MEfos.

Falls du lieber auf Hornhecht gehst, kann ich die nur empfehlen nach Lohals zu fahern und dort von der Hafenmole zu Angeln. Die Straße hoch ist ein sehr guter Angelshop, (Ole Dehn) bei dem du auch Fischfetzen und jede andere Köderart bekommst.
letztes Jahr 10 Hornhechte in 3,5 Stunden auf Fischfetzen an Wasserkugel direkt von der Mole aus. Hakentiefe ungefähr 1,5 m.

MFG
Stephan


----------



## Wahoo (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hi Urmeli, 
na wirste langsam nervös


----------



## Urmeli (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo wahoo,

Hab das ein oder andere Gerät schon mal nachgeschaut und Reisefertig gemacht. Heute abend ist noch eine technische Inspektion des Bootes dran und dann glaub ich könnte es langsam losgehn. Hoffentlich legt sich der wind noch ein bisschen am Zielort. 
Und bei euch, könnt ihr die Seeluft schon riechen?? 

Also, man sieht sich...in Spodsbjerg

Urmeli


----------



## Wahoo (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hi Urmeli,

ach warte doch mal ab. Die Wettervorhersage kannste doch vergessen. Wenn die Jungs 3 Tage im voraus richtig liegen haben die den Vogel abgeschossen.
Meine Sachen stehen schon abholbreit im Flur. Morgen noch Lebensmittel einkaufen und dann sind wir soweit fertig. Wir wollen mit der Fähre um 10 Uhr am Samstag fahren, vielleicht sieht man sich ja schon dort. Wir werden mit 4 PKW´s anreisen (sonst kriegen wir das ganze Gepäck nicht mit) Schau mal die PKW´S mit dem Kennzeichen BM-........... an. Ich sitze in so nem grünen Nissan.
Kannst Dich ja melden wenn Du uns siehst.


----------



## murgtäler (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo Urmeli & Wahoo,
 wir sind vom 27. Mai in LL  lasst uns noch was in der Ostsee:c 
 wünsch euch viel Petri Heil und wenn Ihr zurück seid bitte
 berichten.|bla: 

 noch 25 Tage bis LL
  Mfg murgtäler


----------



## Urmeli (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hi Wahoo,

Effektiv wenn die das wetter richtig voraussagen, werde ich sicher im Lotto gewinnen. Also wir werden unser Gespann auf dem Landweg bis Spodsberg bringen, Schlüssel bei Novasol für unsere Haus abholen, dann zum Hafen Spodsberg, zum  Hafenmeister, gebuchter Liegeplatz für die Woche bezahlen, Boot Slipen, Bierchen Trinken, usw,. Samstag ist gut gefüllt.

Aber Wie schon gesagt, man sieht sich.

Urmeli

An murgtäler, 
Jaaa,.... also ich weiss nicht,... ob wir noch was drin lassen, aber bis zum 27.mai haben die Kleinen ja noch Zeit um heranzuwachsen. Hehehe.

Sicherlich wird ab dem 14-15 mai ...hier einiges an Berichten und Erfahrungen aufgetischt werden.

Bis der tage 

Urmeli


----------



## Ines (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo ihr Langelandfahrer,

wenn alles gut geht, bin ich ab Montag oder Dienstag auch auf Langeland (komme per Segelboot, es hängt also ein wenig vom Wind ab). 
Es fängt allmählich schon an zu kribbeln, ich freue mich unheimlich.
Werde im Hafen von Spodsbjerg auch mal nach Autoaufklebern Ausschau halten.

Gruß, Ines


----------



## Rumpelrudi (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Boahh, @Ines *augenreib*

Solch eine Anreise ist ja schon unverschämt :q:q#r

Fehlt nur noch, dass @Hardi mit dem Kajak anpaddelt|supergri

Bei Ostwind bist Du aber ziemlich flott im Hafen. Wie lange soll Euer Aufenthalt denn dauern ?


----------



## Ines (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

@Rumpelrudi,

wir müssen am Sonnabend wieder zurück nach Kiel. 

Ostwind ist prima, allerdings sind nur drei Windstärken angesagt. Das kann ein bißchen dauern...

Aber dann kann ich vielleicht einen kleinen Wobbler nachschleppen und mal sehen, ob sich ein Hornhecht dafür interessiert.

Gruß, Ines


----------



## Rumpelrudi (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Dann komme ich gerade an:m

Mein Counter lügt nämlich absichtlich, damit ich ein ruhiges Wochenende habe|supergri

Nee, ich dachte gerade daran, Euch eventuell an die Küste abzuholen, da ihr kein Auto vor Ort habt. Hat sich jetzt aber erledigt.

Lieben Gruß und viel Spass auf dem Wasser


----------



## Ines (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Danke für das Angebot - und viele dicke Fische! 
Ich bin gespannt auf die Fangberichte hinterher.

Gruß, Ines


----------



## altenheimkoch (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

hab gerade was von autoaufklebern gelesen.........
gibt es die vom anglerboard ?
wenn ja ......wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo?
gruß 
frank


----------



## Urmeli (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo,

Hallo Ines,

Ja so eine Anreise ist schon was tolles ...mit dem segler in Spodsbjerg einlaufen. Kannst ja mal Ausschau halten nach einem 5,5m Crescent Motorboot mit 50ps AB. getauft auf den Namen *AVANAA*, Luxemburg. Haben für die Woche ein Liegeplatz im Hafen. Wenn auf dem Wasser unterwegs unser Rufzeichen ist LXGB.

Haben ja für Montag Ostwind um 4 gemeldet, Am Dienstag Nord-ost 2-3.  Dann wirds ne gemütliche überfahrt.

Wünsche jedenfalls guten Törn.

Nun zu den Aufklebern, wie von altenheimkoch bemerkt , wo und wie ? Bis nach Luxemburg hab ich diesbezüglich noch nicht gehört oder gesehen.

Also bis der tage

Urmeli


----------



## T.K. (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Naja, ich will ja die Angst vor einem leergefischten Belt nicht noch weiter anheizen, aber ich freue mich, dabei ab Samstag mithelfen zu können. :q 
Wir werden zu dritt über Land anreisen, die beiden anderen (einer davon mein Vater) haben schon ein paar Jahre Langeland-Erfahrung, ich bin sozusagen der "Azubi" (2. Mal).
Neben den Dorschen werde ich mein Glück auch mal bei den MeFos versuchen, hab mir zwar eine etwas zu "schwere" Rute dafür aufschwatzen lassen, aber die lässt sich ja ggf. austauschen...
Wohnen werden wir in Tryggelev in einem von TH's Häuschen.
Allen noch Petri Heil und gutes Wetter!
Gruß, Thomas #h


----------



## Ines (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

@Urmeli,

ja, ich freue mich auch schon auf den Törn. 
Ich werde dann mal Ausschau halten im Hafen, so viele Luxemburger Autos werden da sicher nicht rumstehen.
Rufzeichen ist notiert.

See you auf Langeland.

Gruß, Ines


----------



## murmeli1965 (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo miteinander,
ich habe ja nun auch nicht mehr lange...:q 
und wie das so aussieht sind mindestens ein
Dutzend Boardies da oben.
Mit Quappenjäger und Rumpelrudi bin ich schon verabredet
und Addy123 hat das Nachsehen bis er da oben ankommt.:q 
Ein Bericht folgt natürlich so um den 25. rum.

Grüßken von Oldi


----------



## micki (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo rumpelrudi,
wann bist du denn jetzt eigemtlich auf Langeland und vor allem wo? Wir sind in der KW21 in Lohals.


----------



## mausihasi1 (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo zusammen,

noch 24 Stunden bis zur Abfahrt nach Lohals.

Dann macht auch Bayern Langeland unsicher.

Team moyes77 und mausihasi1 freuen sich riesig (nach diesen Berichten fast nicht mehr zu ertragen) auf Dänemark.

Gruß und Petri Heil an alle die zur gleichen Zeit und natürlich auch an die, die noch leiden müssen.

Gruß
mausihasi1|wavey:


----------



## gerd4811 (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*



			
				micki schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo rumpelrudi,
> wann bist du denn jetzt eigemtlich auf Langeland und vor allem wo? Wir sind in der KW21 in Lohals.


 
Hallo micki

hier schreibt gerd4811.
wir sind ebenfalls in der KW 21 in Lohals. Unser Boot liegt im "alten" Hafen, nicht Sportboothafen. Es ist ein Limbo-Boot mit 3 Mann Besatzung.
Unser Haus ist am Nordstrandvej 1. Von Lohals kommend ,am Hafen vorbei, erstes Wohnhaus links. Ein blauer Bus mit SAD-Kennzeichen steht davor.
Melde dich, wir können dann zusammen Rumpelrudi besuchen.

Gerd


----------



## Rumpelrudi (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Für alle, die am Wochenende fahren, ob
@Wahoo, @Quappenjäger, @murmeli1965, @Ines, @moyes77, @Langelandfrank, @mausihasi1, @Urmeli und die ich vergessen habe :

Eine störungsfreie Fahrt und senkt den Wasserstand ordentlich:m

Um die Reste kümmer ich mich dann schon

Jau, Gerd, das macht mal ruhig. In der zweiten Urlaubswoche bin ich noch nicht ausgebucht.


----------



## Wahoo (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

@ Rumpelrudi
Danke für die Wünsche #h 

Das warten hat ein Ende, heute nacht um 3 Uhr gehts los. 

Also packen wir´s an :g


----------



## Ines (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

@Rumpelrudi,

vielen Dank für die guten Wünsche.
Die Vorfreude steigt und steigt.
Dir auch gute Fahrt und ran an den Fisch!

Gruß, Ines


----------



## micki (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*



			
				mausihasi1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> noch 24 Stunden bis zur Abfahrt nach Lohals.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo mausihasi,#h 
viel erfolg dort oben und laßt noch ein paar Flossen im Teich.
Bin schon auf Euren Bericht gespannt und laßt auch ein paar Tipps dann rüberkommen.|bla: 

Gruß Micki


----------



## micki (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*



			
				gerd4811 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo micki
> 
> hier schreibt gerd4811.
> wir sind ebenfalls in der KW 21 in Lohals. Unser Boot liegt im "alten" Hafen, nicht Sportboothafen. Es ist ein Limbo-Boot mit 3 Mann Besatzung.
> ...


Hallo gerd4811,|wavey: 
wir sind insgesamt mit 8 Leuten dort oben vor Ort. Wir haben 2 Boote gemietet. Wo diese genau liegen weiß ich noch nicht;+ ;+ . Unsere Haus ist ca. 2km vor Lohals. Wenn Ihr aber 2-3 Pkw´s entweder mit dem Kennzeichen MS, ST oder WAF seht, wißt Ihr bescheid.
Gruß micki  #6


----------



## frankenberger (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

hallo an alle langelandfahrer#h 

wir fahren in der kw 23 nach lohals, hoffentlich ist da noch was übrig:c 
also gutes wetter und fette beute an alle#6


----------



## micki (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo, 
ich denke Ihr seit dann zu spät und der teich ist leer #: !!!!
Ciao|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Urmeli (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo,Jungs und Mädels, 

es juckt schon kräftig im dicken Zeh. Bin am zusammenpacken. Um 4 in der Nacht gehs los. 

Schliesse mich Micki an, in der 23 KW wird der trockenliegende langelandbelt wieder mit neuem wasser gefüllt. Zu Angeln ist da nichts mehr.

|bla: |bla: |bla:  bla bla bla lasst uns die Fische erst fangen....hehehehe 

Also bis in gut einer woche, now it's showtime.

Bis der tage

Urmeli


----------



## murmeli1965 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo Rudi,
ich bedanke mich für deine Wünsche.
Ich werde schon mal eine Woche 
Brandungsangeln üben bis du kommst.
Man sieht sich...:m 

Gruß Oldi


----------



## murgtäler (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo alle zusammen,
 auch von mir ein kräftiges Petri Heil#h bin ich froh, dass ihr euch
 alle im Norden aufhaltet habe den Dorschen gesagt sie sollen nicht weiter
 wie Gulstav schwimmen bin in der KW 22 auf LL und werde den Süden
 unsicher machen|evil: bin gespannt auf eure Berichte.
 Also immer genug Wasser unterm Kiel u. gutes Wetter!!
 noch 22 Tage bis LL
 Mfg murgtäler


----------



## addy123 (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

@Murgtäler
Kannst Du evtl. Funkhandsprechgeräte mitnehmen? Wir haben 2 Stück vom Aldi dabei. Haben das letzte Mal sehr geholfen, und man kann sich auf dem Wasser verständigen. So weiß jeder, wo gerade die Fische beisen.

@Rudi
Ich rufe Dich Heute oder Morgen an.



Bin ja mal auf unseren Murmeli gespannt!?
Er dürfte ja mittlerweile auf LL eingeschlagen sein!?
Hoffentlich lässt er uns noch was drin, in der Badewanne!!!!#6


----------



## sitzangler (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

@all
dicke Fische und viel Spass für euch, ich kann nur :c :c :c , schaut mal auf meinen Counter.


                                              sitzangler:#


----------



## murgtäler (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo alle,
 am Wochenende kommen Wahoo u. Urmeli von LL zurück, bin auf
 ihren Bericht gespannt.|bla:  Ist noch jemand von LL zurück???
 Hallo Andy 123 haben leider kein Funkgerät dabei,aber jede Menge
 Handy noch 15 Tage bis LL #q  Bitte schreibt eure Berichte damit das
 warten erträglicher wird.#h 

 Mfg murgtäler


----------



## ChrisB (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo Zusammen,

nun endlich bin ich dem Drängen vom Murgtäler nachgekommen und hab mich bei euch angemeldet. Nett hier!!

@ Andy123: Da ich ja mit Murgtäler und Familie zu Torben fahren, werde ich mich um die Walky Talkies kümmern, damit wir euch zum FIsch führen können.

Gruß und bis die Tage

Chris

WIe bereits erwähnt: Noch 15 Tage zum Takeoff|laola:


----------



## addy123 (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*



			
				ChrisB schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> nun endlich bin ich dem Drängen vom Murgtäler nachgekommen und hab mich bei euch angemeldet. Nett hier!!
> 
> ...


 
HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN!!!:m 
Na da freue ich mich schon!
Werden wir uns doch bald kennenlernen!
Bis bald!!!


----------



## murgtäler (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo ChrisB,
 auch von mir herzlich willkommen, hast du dich entlich durch gerungen???#c Super, dass du Funkgeräte besorgst:m  sind doch tolle Berichte
 im Boart oder? Ich hoffe du das erfolglose Karpfenwochenende gut verdaut.
 So jetzt müssen wir warten auf die neusten Berichte von LL.
 Hallo Addy123, dass mit den Funkgeräten wäre auch geklärt.
 Allen ein Fischreiches Wochenende
 Mfg murgtäler


----------



## murgtäler (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo#h 
 ich hoffe alle LL Angler sind gut wieder angekommen u. haben die
 Fischkisten voll. Bin schon gespannt auf eure Berichte|bla: 
 noch 14 Tage bis LL
 Mfg Murgtäler


----------



## Quappenjäger (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

jo wieder daheim. hab gute fische gefangen war aber nicht immer einfach.in einer woche ca. 60 gute dorsch zwischen 2 - 4 kg.
für alle die jetzt fahren die dorsche fressen massenhaft ringler. den letzen angeltag hab ich 8 fische nur auf ringel gefangen und konnte vor lauter ringler im fischmaul den haken nicht finden.
also an alle die noch fahren viel glück.


----------



## Ptero (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo Leute,

fahren am 22.07. für 14 Tage. Theoriewissen habe ich mir ja nun schon genug angelesen, hoffentlich kann ich das auch in die Praxis umsetzen. Sind in Bukkemose bei Haus und Boot.
Wir würden uns über nette Kontakte freuen, sind eine lustige Familie.

vg Peter


----------



## murgtäler (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo Quappenjäger#h 
 danke für deine Info. Frage hast du die Dorsche vom Boot,oder
 beim Brandungsangeln gefangen?|kopfkrat 
 Mfg murgtäler


----------



## addy123 (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

@Ptero
Habe Dir eine PN gesandt!


----------



## Quappenjäger (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*



			
				murgtäler schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Quappenjäger#h
> danke für deine Info. Frage hast du die Dorsche vom Boot,oder
> beim Brandungsangeln gefangen?|kopfkrat
> Mfg murgtäler


 
hab nur vom boot gefischt. in der brandung lief nach aussagen der anderen nicht besonders viel.hornhecht ist jetzt auch wieder da!
#h


----------



## addy123 (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

@Quappenjäger
Ein schöner Erfolg, den Ihr da hattet! 
Ich wünschte, erstmal die 60 Dorsche zu fangen!?:k 
Auf was hat es denn noch gut gebissen, außer den Ringlern?
Ich denke, die Zeit für die Ringler ist bald wieder vorbei, da diese doch nur ein paar Tage zur Paarung im Mai aktiv sind. Da brauchst Du nix anderes rein zu halten. Die Leos sind dann wie blöd.
Welche Tiefen habt Ihr bevorzugt beangelt und wo ward Ihr eigentlich auf LL?


----------



## Ptero (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> @Ptero
> Habe Dir eine PN gesandt!


 
Hallo addy,
musste mir erst mal den Kopf zermartern, was eine PN ist. 
Herzlichen Dank, immer wieder super, wie man hier miteinander umgeht.#6
Meine Frau hat gefragt, ob der mit der Super Joginghose auch mitkommt.|supergri
Suuupergrins.... Sie ist aber selber Anglerin vor dem Herrn.
Hoffentlich ist die Insel gross genug für die ganzen Boardies. Ich sehe schon, ich werde auf keinen Fall alleine vor dem grossen Teich stehen und nicht wissen, wo ich anfangen soll.|kopfkrat
Die Vorfreude wächst, 
bis denne Peter


----------



## addy123 (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*



			
				Ptero schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo addy,
> musste mir erst mal den Kopf zermartern, was eine PN ist.
> Herzlichen Dank, immer wieder super, wie man hier miteinander umgeht.#6
> Meine Frau hat gefragt, ob der mit der Super Joginghose auch mitkommt.|supergri
> ...


 
Der Jogginghosenfreak war zu Ostern auf LL. Hat da ganz gut gefangen.
Jetzt ist er nicht dabei, berufliche Pflichten.
Mein Frauchen ist auch dabei, zwar nicht zum Angeln, dafür zum Entspannen und mir helfen (abends).


----------



## Quappenjäger (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> @Quappenjäger
> Ein schöner Erfolg, den Ihr da hattet!
> Ich wünschte, erstmal die 60 Dorsche zu fangen!?:k
> Auf was hat es denn noch gut gebissen, außer den Ringlern?
> ...


 
#h sagte ja für die die jetzt fahren! sonst klassisch pilkvorfach mit 60 - 100 g spitzkopf schwarzer oder roter jig als beifänger!. tiefe ab 20 meter sonst ist nix zu holen.ich war direkt spodsbjerg.

|wavey:


----------



## murgtäler (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo Quappenjäger#h 
 nochmals danke für deine Info. hätte mal eine Frage an alle LL erfahrene,
 weiß jemand wie lange das mit den Seerinngelwürmer geht sonst müsten
 wir Torben anrufen,dass wir jede Menge Würmer brauchen u. billig sind die
 ja auch nicht, habe mich eigentlich auf Gufi angeln eingestellt.#c 

 Bin mal gespannt ob sich Wahoo u. Urmeli noch melden was sie in der
 Woche auf LL gefangen haben.

 noch 13 Tage bis LL
 Mfg Murgtäler#6


----------



## addy123 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Danke für die Info!
Schau mer mal!?


----------



## addy123 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Mit unseren Gufis werden wir schon nicht falsch liegen!??
Man kann ja den ersten Tag ein paar Seeringler kaufen. 
Klappt es noch mit denen, holt man sich den nächsten Tag mehr.


----------



## Breez (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hey! 
Ich fahr ja auch Samstag los nach LL. War letztes We mitn Belly Boat am Weißenhäuser Strand unterwegs. Die Dorsche waren voller Krebse! Am besten fingen 7,5 cm Kopyto in Orange mit schwarzen Rücken. Ganz langsam geführt! ALso denke ich, dass das auf LL auch ähnlich klappen sollte! #6


----------



## micki (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*



			
				Breez schrieb:
			
		

> Hey!
> Ich fahr ja auch Samstag los nach LL. War letztes We mitn Belly Boat am Weißenhäuser Strand unterwegs. Die Dorsche waren voller Krebse! Am besten fingen 7,5 cm Kopyto in Orange mit schwarzen Rücken. Ganz langsam geführt! ALso denke ich, dass das auf LL auch ähnlich klappen sollte! #6


Moin,
wo seit Ihr den auf LL? Sind ab Samstag nämlich auch dort!
|wavey: Micki


----------



## Urmeli (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo Männer,|wavey: 

Leider ist es schon wieder vorbei, die Langelandgeschichte....eine Woche ist einfach zu kurz.

hier ein paar Notizen aus der letzten Woche:

Das Wetter war die ganze Woche über traumhaft schön nicht eine einzige Wolke die ganze Woche. super. Das wussten auch viele andere Angler, denn der Parkplatz Spodsberghafen war fast immer komplett. Bei IBI waren noch 1 oder 2 Boote nicht vermietet. Es herrschte also Andrang. 
Der Wind kam die ersten 3 Tage komplett aus Ost mit 4-5 Beaufort, was das angeln in den über 1bis 1,5m hohen Wellen nicht einfach machte. dann ab Mittwoch hat dann der Wind etwas gedreht nach nord-west bis west und am Freitag sogar süd-süd-west. die wellen waren fast komplett verschwunden und es war herrliches Angeln angesagt. Die Fische hatte man uns auf 20-30 meter angesagt. Es musste viel abgesucht werden und wir fingen hauptsächlich auf rote Pilker ( rot- grün, rot-orange, usw) je nach Strömung zwischen 50 und 125gr und hauptsächlich rote Twister als Beifänger ,Fische bis etwa 75cm und ~4 kg. Die Tiefe war eher 30 m und bis sogar 40 oder 50 meter haben wir gut gefangen. Die Dorsche waren hauptsächlich am Krabbensammeln, was die prallgefüllten mägen verrieten.
Ab 35m bis 50m sassen auch die Wittlinge, die wir wunderbar mit makrelen paternoster und einem Stückchen frischem Hering dutzendweise überlisten konnten. Wir fuhren hauptsächlich südlich von Spodsberg in der Gegend grüne Tonne  bis sogar die Rote Tonne noch südlicher.
Am Freitag hat uns Stefan aus dem Angelzentrum erzählt, dass an Plätzen oberhalb Spodsberg  Dorsche bis 14 kg erbeutet wurden. Das haben wir dann allerdings verpasst, aber wir waren mit unserem Fang voll zufrieden.

Allgemein war die Langelandwoche Wetter und Fischmässig ein schöner Erfolg.
der Kollege und ich konnten pro person etwa 25kg feinstes Dorschfilet und etwa 4 kg Wittlingfilet mit nach Hause nehmen. 
Schade war nur, dass wir Wahoo nicht getroffen haben, denn es waren so viele Deutsche Gruppen dort anwesend, dass es uns unmöglich war eine 7er Gruppe herauszufiltern. auch Wahoo schien uns nicht bemerkt zu haben, obwohl wir unser Boot an 1. Stelle am Bootssteg D (da wo auch die IBI Boote stehen) die ganze Woche festgemacht hatten. Ines, die mit dem Segelboot anreisen sollte, habe ich leider auch nicht gesehen oder über Funk rufen hören, oder sie hat gerufen und wir waren nicht auf Empfang. Dann wird dies eben ein anderes Mal klappen.

Also bis der tage

Urmeli#h


----------



## Michael Horn (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Das hört sich ja super an .... danke für die Infos. Wir werden ab Samstag Spodsbjerg unsicher machen. Wollen wir nur hoffen, dass wir auch einigermaßen gutes Wetter haben.


----------



## addy123 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

@Urmeli
Mein Glückwunsch zu Eurer herrlichen Woche!
Das macht Hoffnung!!!
Auf Deinen Bericht wurde ja schon sehnlichst hier gewartet.
Hast Du Infos aus dem Süden LL gehört?


----------



## murgtäler (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo Urmeli#h 
 auch von mir glückwunsch ich denke Addy 123 meint mich, habe deinen
 Bericht wirklich sehnsüchtig erwartet ich glaube die letzten Tage bis LL
 sind die schlimsten#q deshalb ist man über jede Info froh die man bekommt.
 Nach deinem Bericht stehen die Dorsche ja schon im tieferen Wasser
 nochmals Glückwunsch Frage hast du auch ein paar Bilder gemacht?
 Mfg murgtäler


----------



## Ines (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

So, ich bin wieder da.

Hier der Kurzbericht, Langfassung folgt:

Traumwetter, Hochsommertage, Ententeich-Belt.

Die Fische mußte man suchen, konnte sie aber finden.

Kleine und mittelgroße Dorsche bissen auf Wurm in 20 m, große in 40 m Tiefe auf Pilker (Blitz rot-silber und lila-silber und viele andere Farben...)
Einige Angler haben gute Erfahrungen im "Bermuda-Dreieck" gemacht mit großen Dorschen, ansonsten hatte jede rote Tonne ihre Fans, die dort gefangen haben.
Die im Langeland angegebenen Stellen liefen im allgemeinen gut. Aber an sonst guten Stellen  lief weniger, als der Wind von Ost nach West gedreht hat. Nach der Drehung wurde es wieder besser.

Der Hornhecht ist schon da und hat den Magen voller Seeringler.

Circle-hooks auf Plattfische waren ein Flop.

Alles in allem ein Traumurlaub, ich schreibs noch mal ausführlicher fürs Magazin.

War außerdem sehr nett, Wahoo und seine Mannschaft dort oben kennenzulernen.


Gruß, Ines


----------



## addy123 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Danke auch für Deine Infos!
Schön das Du und Wahoo Euch getroffen habt!!!
Aber habt Ihr den armen Urmeli vergessen???
Der stand die ganze Zeit im Hafen von Spodsbjerg und hat auf Euch gewartet (Grins).

Irgendwie kommen mir da Paralellen mit dem Fehmarnsund-Treffen auf!??? War ich da nicht in einer ähnlichen Situation???????


----------



## Ines (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Ich hab zwar Urmelis Luxemburger Auto da stehen sehen, aber getroffen haben wir uns nicht. Schade, aber vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.

Ach ja, noch eins zu den Dorschen: 
Am besten bissen sie früh, das wurde ab 11.00, spätestens 12.00 Uhr deutlich weniger. Trotzdem habe ich mir auch mal Ausschlafen gegönnt und dann die Mittagsdorsche gesucht... Aber die frühen Angler haben besser gefangen.

Gruß, Ines


----------



## murgtäler (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo Ines#v 
 auch von mir Glückwunsch für deine Info.
 Mfg murgtäler


----------



## Wahoo (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo Urmeli, 
schade das wir uns nicht getroffen haben. Liegt vielleicht auch daran das wir um halb sieben morgens schon den Hafen verlassen haben. Wie war das noch mit dem frühen Vogel...................
Vielleicht nächstes Jahr, 2 Maiwoche......wir haben schon die Boote klar gemacht. 
@all
Bericht kommt noch
@ Ines 
Du hast echt deinen Mann gestanden. Petri


----------



## T.K. (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

War auch in der vergangenen Woche auf LL, schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an, rote Twister gingen super, wir haben auch gut mit einem 25g Jig+rot-gelber Twister gefangen, den wir über Grund gezupft haben.#6 
Wattwurm (selbst vor Ristinge geholt) war natürlich auch gut. Da wir überzeugte "Wurmangler" sind, kann ich zu den Pilkern nichts sagen.
Wir waren vor Bagenkop/Tryggelev unterwegs, also eher im Süden. Im Schnitt waren wir so ca. 2km rausgefahren, nur an den letzten beiden Tagen sind wir den anderen Booten zur Fahrrinne gefolgt, haben dort aber eigentlich sogar weniger gefangen als an unseren "Stammplätzen".
Leider hatten wir bei den Wittlingen nicht so viel Erfolg, aber die Dorsche waren sehr lieb zu uns :q
Wetter war wirklich erstklassig, bis auf die starke Brandung Sonntag und Montag.:v

Gruß, T.K.


----------



## fstar (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

*Hallo*
*waren um Ende April in Lohals und haben recht ordentlich gefangen.*
*An der Brücke selber wenig. Sind dann nach Spodsberg und omö/agersö gefahren dort sehr gut. ca 18-20m Tiefe das meiste auf Shad und selbergegossene Pilker um die 60g. Braucht zwar etwas Zeit zum Sinken aber lohnt.*
*Platten am Abend mäßig.*
*Aber dafür bis zu 50 Dorsche daily 3 Pers.*
*Gruß und Petri Heil*


----------



## micki (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*



			
				fstar schrieb:
			
		

> *Hallo*
> *waren um Ende April in Lohals und haben recht ordentlich gefangen.*
> *An der Brücke selber wenig. Sind dann nach Spodsberg und omö/agersö gefahren dort sehr gut. ca 18-20m Tiefe das meiste auf Shad und selbergegossene Pilker um die 60g. Braucht zwar etwas Zeit zum Sinken aber lohnt.*
> *Platten am Abend mäßig.*
> ...


 
Hallo, 
seit Ihr Selbstfahrer gewesen oder mit dem Kutter unterwegs? Fahre Samstag nach Lohals und bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

|wavey:


----------



## Urmeli (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo,

Wahoo, wir haben es auch mal so früh morgens probiert, aber wie war das mit den frühen Vögeln: "solange sie morgens im nest liegen bleiben fallen sie nicht vom Himmel" ) waren allgemein so gegen 8-9 Uhr aus dem hafen raus. Beste Fangzeit war effektiv gegen 10-11 uhr danach wurde es immer ein bisschen ruhiger. Das mit der 2. Woche Mai 07 ist notiert. Kucken ob die Frauen uns mal wieder ziehen lassen. Trinken wir ein Bier eben nächstes Jahr.

Tja Ines, hab mir die segelboote im hafen auch angekuckt hatte allerdings kein anhaltspunkt wie die Ines aussieht, daher schwer zu lokalisieren. Auch auf dem Funk hab ich niemand gehört. Eben dann auch fürs nächste Jahr.:c 

Ansonsten kann ich nur die Abreisefertigen beneiden, die in den nächsten tagen nach LL reisen werden. 
Aber im August bin  ich für 2 Wochen wieder zur Stelle. Mit Familie, ...werde aber das Boot mitbringen unter dem Motto "für spazierfahrten mit Familie auf dem Lagelandbelt"....und dann unterwegs.... huch was ist denn das, ich hab ja ne Angel mit...:m  

Bis der tage


----------



## Ines (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

@urmeli,

nächstes Jahr bin ich auch wieder in der 2. Maiwoche dabei - mit oder ohne Segelboot. Dann sollten wir uns mal etwas genauer verabreden.

Petri dir dann auch für den Familienurlaub im August!!

Gruß, Ines


----------



## addy123 (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Habt Ihr den Bericht von UDO MUNDT gelesen?
Auch feinster Lesestoff!!!:m 
Also Ihr drei Heimkehrer, her mit Euren ausführlichen Berichten und Bildern!!:q 
Dann lass ich mich in ca. 3 Wochen auch nicht lumpen!


----------



## murgtäler (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo Addy 123#h 
 bin auch der Meinung, dass die drei ihre Angelsachen längst verstaut haben,
 und Ihre Bilder u. Berichte schreiben sollten.
 War gerade zum 100 mal im Keller und habe die Angelsachen für LL überprüft#q  genauso oft schau ich was es neues von der Insel LL gibt.
 Addy werde mich nächste Woche bei dir melden.

 Also lasst euch nicht bitten,ich werde nach der Rückkehr auch berichten.|bla:  

 Mfg murgtäler


----------



## Urmeli (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo,

Na hier ist es aber ruhig geworden, war letzte Woche niemand auf Langeland? |kopfkrat  Habt ihr so schlecht gefangen  oder war das wetter so schlecht dass niemand rausfahren konnte? :q 
Seid nun so niedergeschmettert, dass niemand einen kleinen Bericht abgeben will oder Kann. Oder habt so gut gefangen, dass die Arme noch immer schmerzen und ihr die tasten nicht betätigen könnt zum schreiben? 

Also lasst was von euch hören.

Bis der tage 

Urmeli


----------



## sundfisher (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*



			
				Urmeli schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,|wavey:
> 
> In knapp einer Woche geht's nach Langeland, und wir sind sicher nicht einzigen Boardies die dort unterwegs sein werden.
> Wie sehen die aktuellen Fänge von Dorsch im Langelandbelt (Spodsbjerg) aus.#c  In welcher Wassertiefe wird gefangen? Stehen die Dorsche noch im tieferen Wasser oder ziehen sie langsam Richtung flacheres Wasser? Welche Pilkerfarben und Beifänger (Art und Farbe) sind momentan der Renner. Kann jemand  Angaben zu interessanten Fangstellen machen.
> ...



Dann packt schon mal die Friesennerze und die passenden Gummistiefel ein, die nächsten 14 Tage werden laut DMI landesweit sehr windig und nasskalt. Den Dorschen allerdings gefällt ja dieses Wetter also die Voraussetzungen für einen erfolgreichen Fang sind da.


----------



## Urmeli (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo,

Na dann war es ja gut dass ich die 2. Woche im mai dort war und im T-Shirt angeln konnte. aber bin gespannt auf die Rückkehrer was sie zu berichten haben!

bis der tage

Urmeli


----------



## addy123 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*



			
				sundfisher schrieb:
			
		

> Dann packt schon mal die Friesennerze und die passenden Gummistiefel ein, die nächsten 14 Tage werden laut DMI landesweit sehr windig und nasskalt. Den Dorschen allerdings gefällt ja dieses Wetter also die Voraussetzungen für einen erfolgreichen Fang sind da.


 
Sch... auf den Wetterbericht!|uhoh: 
Ich fahr trotzdem!!!:q


----------



## murgtäler (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo Addy,
 werde dich Morgenabend anrufen, du hattest ja noch ganz gut arbeit 
 mit deinem neuen Trailer schade,dass es keine neuen Berichte von LL
 gibt. Laut meinem Wetterbericht wir es am Samstag wenn wir ankommen
 schön u. dann nehmen wir das Wetter wie es kommt:v   

 Gruß Murgtäler


----------



## ChrisB (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Tja, da haben wir mal wieder GLück gehabt!! Immer wenn ich ich mit Deinem Jüngsten loszieh ist scheiß Wetter Murgtäler!!! Das mit den WalkyTalkies klappt au net, sind am A....!! Noch zwei Tage, hoffentlich vergess ich nix!

Gruß

CHris


----------



## murgtäler (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo Chris#h 
 vieleicht solltest du mehr mit mir angeln gehen als mit meinem Sohn.
 Das Wetter ist fast wie letztes Jahr in Norwegen machen wir das beste
 draus bis Freitag.
 Schade, dass keiner mehr von Langeland berichtet:c 
 Gruß murgtäler


----------



## addy123 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

@Murgtäler und ChrisB
Die Anderen werden hier nicht berichten wollen, weil sie wissen, dass wir alles berichtete in den Schatten stellen werden!!!:q |supergri 

Kleiner Scherz!
Ich wünschte, wir reichen an die Ergebnisse mancher Berichte heran.|rolleyes 
Nach dem jetzigen Wetterberichten sieht es nach Westwind 3-4 bft aus!?
Gut für die Ausfahrt in Osterskov. Bei Torbens guten Boot im Hafen, habt Ihr kein Problem!
Habe gerade eine Mail von Stefan (Osterskov2000) erhalten. Kopiere gerade mal den Text hierein:

Hallo,
bring zum WE bitte gutes Wetter mit!! Die ganzen letzten Tage war es hier sehr 
schlecht. Viel Wind und Regen, von Bagenkop konnte man seit Samstag nicht rausfahren.
Auf der Beltseite ging es auch nur 4 Halbe Tage. Der Wind hat ständig zwischen west 
und süd gefreht und kam meisten mit 5 - 7 Bft daher.
Hast Du Dein Equipment schon gepackt?
Dann gute Fahrt und bis Samstag.
Gruss, Stefan

Mit den Walky Talkies, naja, ich habe zwei. Ansonsten hatte mein Frauchen im Haus immer das zweite liegen. Damit sie zum Trailern kommen kann, da brauch ich nicht so schwer arbeiten.


----------



## ChrisB (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hi Addy123, 

ich seh grad in Deinem Profil das Örtchen Nassau stehen. Nassau an der Lahn?? Hab 15 Jahre in Koblenz gewohnt bevor es mich wieder ins Badnerland gezogen hat. Bis die Tage in Langeland, gute Reise.

Gruß

Chris


----------



## murgtäler (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Morgen Addy,
 habe das Digi - Kabel eingepackt u.DVD Rohlinge zum Brennen unserer
 Bilder.Freue mich schon auf Samstagabend zum Grillen u.Rumpelrudi.
 Das Wetter sieht so schlecht für nächste Woche gar nicht aus|kopfkrat 

 Allen einen schönen Vatertag
 Gruß murgtäler#h


----------



## addy123 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*



			
				murgtäler schrieb:
			
		

> ... u.DVD Rohlinge zum Brennen unserer
> Bilder.


 
DVD-Rohlinde brauchst Du nicht mitschleppen!
Ich vergaß, DVD's ansehen können wir auf dem Schläääptop, brennen kann ich nur CD's.#q Sparmassnahme ...#c Obwohl ich kein Schwabe bin ... 
Das mit dem Wind scheint sich von Tag zu Tag mehr zu beruhigen!?

@ChrisB
Ja Nassau an der Lahn.
Freu mich auch schon, Euch kennenzulernen!

@ALL
SCHÖNEN VATERTAG!
In dem Dorf wo ich wohne, haben die Frauen den Vatertag entschärft.
Da findet heute alljährlich das "BIERFEST" statt!#g 
Mit Ufftataaa-Musik!|gaehn: 
So kommen die Kerle nicht auf die Idee, mit dem Handwagen oder der Pferdekutsche loszuziehen, um irgendwann in der Nacht sauber abgefüllt |clown: hier wieder einzuschlagen!!!:q


----------



## addy123 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Habe gerade eine SMS von Rudi erhalten!
Er schreibt:

SSW Wind nur noch 6+. Wellen 1,5m. Habe seit Dienstag nicht angeln können. Wattis kosten nur 20Ct. 19 Hornis, 23 Dorsche, 14 Flundern.
Langweilig hier!

Habe ihm geantwortet, dass am Samstag die Langeweile vorbei ist und wir dies mit einem zünftigen Grillabend eröffnen wollen!


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Lasst Euch nicht unterkriegen!!!!|supergri |supergri |supergri 
Dann bruzzelt mal schön!
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Dieter1944 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade eine SMS von Rudi erhalten!
> Er schreibt:
> 
> SSW Wind nur noch 6+. Wellen 1,5m. Habe seit Dienstag nicht angeln können. Wattis kosten nur 20Ct. 19 Hornis, 23 Dorsche, 14 Flundern.
> ...




Hallo Addy,


ich drück euch die Daumen. Die Unterlagen für Oktober habe ich noch nicht bekommen, aber die Mail Zusage, dass alles gebucht ist.
Rudi hatte dann ja Zeit |supergri. Vielleicht hat er die Spodsjerger Adresse ja schon abgeklärt!

Winke winke und dicke E... äh Fische


Dieter


----------



## murgtäler (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hallo Addy#h 
 in wenigen Stunden geht es Richtung LL wenn ich unser Gepäck so anschaue
 was wir alles nehmen, bin ich doch froh, dass wir mit zwei Autos fahren 
 wollten nur mit einem Auto fahren|kopfkrat 
 ich wünsche uns allen eine gute Fahrt und melde mich für eine Woche ab|wavey: 
 Langeland wir kommen#: 

 Gruß murgtäler


----------



## sunny (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Wünsche euch nen super Urlaub #6 . Hoffentlich ist euch der Wettergott halbwegs hold.


----------



## ChrisB (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

Hi Zusammen,

schließe mich Murgtäler an und verabschiede mich für ne Woche#h

@Murgtäler: ich hoffe Ihr kommt pünktlich, sonst hab ich keine Fingernägel mehr!:q:q:q

Gruß

Chris


----------



## Quappenjäger (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade eine SMS von Rudi erhalten!
> Er schreibt:
> 
> SSW Wind nur noch 6+. Wellen 1,5m. Habe seit Dienstag nicht angeln können. Wattis kosten nur 20Ct. 19 Hornis, 23 Dorsche, 14 Flundern.
> ...


 
wie gut das ich die 2te maiwoche da war!!!!!!!!!!so beschissen wie das wetter in dk ist ist es leider ja auch hier.
kann nur besser werden ! viel glück noch den anderen fahrern die sich bald auf den weg machen.#h


----------



## addy123 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*

@All
Dann verabschiede ich mich auch mal!#h 
So bescheiden finde ich gar nicht das Wetter!
Von sonnig bis leichter Regen ist halt alles dabei!
Der Wind könnte ein bissl abflauen, da aber aus West, kein Problem, slippen wir eben bei Stefan in Osterskov!

Tschüß


----------

